# Vor- und Nachteile Lenker



## Geheimagent (6. September 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Mich würde mal interessieren was für Vor- und Nachteile es bei schmalen gegenüber breiten Lenkern, mit Rise und ohne etc. gibt. Gerne auch im Bezug auf Freeride/Trail, da ich mir gerade ein Bike baue und es in die Richtung gehen soll. Also, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Besten Dank schonma!


----------



## bronks (6. September 2015)

Geheimagent schrieb:


> Also, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


Meine langjährige Erfahrung: Alles je nach Mode. Was heute gefahren wird, ist in 3 Jahren sowieso nicht mehr fahrbar und überhaupt unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

Rise und Sweep sind Geschmackssache (Sweep aber, gerade bei breiten Lenkern in gewisser Weise sinnvoll/notwendig).
Wenn du Kontrolle auf dem Trail haben willst, ist ein breiter Lenker durchaus sinnvoll.
Ich empfehle was zw. 760 und 800 mm - rein aus Prinzip


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2015)

Ein breiter Lenker bietet mehr Kontrolle, wie breit man dann am Ende geht ist auch eine Sache der Vorlieben und der Anatomie. Beim Kauf ist ein sehr breiter Lenker ideal, weil man kann das Ganze dann probieren und bei Bedarf halt den Lenker kürzen. Andersrum geht das nicht  Rise und Backsweep sind auch wieder Geschmackssache, wobei ich finde, dass man auch berücksichtigen sollte, dass man auch mal im Sitzen fährt bei Enduro-Touren etc. (da kommt die Sache mit de Anatomie mit rein, viele knicken leider ihr Handgelenk abknicken).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Jierdan (7. September 2015)

Mit einem breiten Lenker bleibste halt auch mehr im Gestrüpp hängen. Deshalb bin ich persönlich von 800 wieder auf 720 runter. Wenns bei dir nicht so viel Gestrüpp und breitere Trails hat ist das natürlich kein Argument ; )


----------



## siq (7. September 2015)

für mich hat sich herausgestellt:
am HT mit XC Geo: 600mm, 0mmRise, 10°Backsweep.
Am TourenFully vo/hi140mm: 720mm, 0mmRise, 9°Backsweep.

Fazit: alles eine Frage des Einsatzzwecks und den persönlichen Vorlieben. Es gibt kein "richtig" oder "falsch". Es muss einem selber einfach passen.


----------



## Willi777 (7. September 2015)

Medizinisch gesehen liegt ein weiterer Vorteil darin, dass bei weitem Griff der Brustkorb (offen) ist und die Atmung besser funktioniert. Soviel zur ernsthaften Seite....



Ich empfehle, vorausschauend auf die Angebote und Tests der Trendsetter Industrie und Presse, auf jeden Fall mindestens 1 Meter einzuplanen. Notfalls schonmal in den Sanitärabteilungen der Baumärkte vorbeischauen.

Allerdings bekomme ich auf durchschnittlichen Fahrradwegen jetzt schon Panik, wenn mal wieder ein 1,70 m  Stöpsel mit S Rahmen und 80 cm Breitschwert entgegenkommt.

(Daneben ist übrigens alles unter 180 mm Federweg völlig indiskutabel)


----------



## Black-Under (7. September 2015)

Auf jeden Fall aufpassen wenn man von schmalen Lenker auf einen breiten umstellt. 
bin damals bei den ersten Ausfahrten prompt an einem Bäumle hängen geblieben.....*aua*


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

also ich bin neulich mal wieder einen 740 mm "schmalen" Lenker gefahren und bekam Zustände...
Wenn man breiteres gewöhnt ist, weiss man es dann auch zu schätzen und alles andere wirkt schnell "kippelig" und "unruhig"


----------



## Guru (7. September 2015)

Um erstmal die Titel-Frage zu beantworten _*"Vor- und Nachteile Lenker":*_
Mit Lenker geht Fahrradfahren einfach besser.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Für Freeride/Trails gilt: Breiter ist besser - in einem gewissen Rahmen. Nicht jeder braucht 80cm. Aber 75cm sind immer besser als 70cm.

Würde bei der aktuellen Geometrie dieser (FR/EN/Trail) Bikes auf keinen Fall mehr kürzere Lenker fahren wollen.


----------



## Thiel (7. September 2015)

Naja, die schmale Dame mit 1,55m und 50 kg Gewicht könnte auch mit einem 700mm Lenker besser zurecht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (7. September 2015)

Nein, dem muss ich widersprechen. Meine Dame ist 1,58 bei unter 50kg und fährt lieber 76cm als 70cm. Ihre Worte waren "Man liegt so satt im Trail".

An breiten Lenkern (bei passendem Reach natürlich) ist auch sehr gut, dass man automatisch in die richtige Haltung kommt: Arme breit, Ellbogen nach außen.


----------



## Demolition-Man (7. September 2015)

> Rise und Sweep sind Geschmackssache...



Aber an einem Komplettrad ist erstmal raten angesagt, messen ist da echt nicht einfach.

Rise und (Back-)Sweep passen bei mir, ein wenig breiter könnte der Lenker schon sein, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich auf
der Straße bzw. beim XC auch mit 620mm wunderbar zurechtkomme. 

Nächstes Jahr wird der Lenker gewechselt, ich hoffe ich rate beim Rise und Sweep richtig, oder habt ihr das Tipps um das messtechnisch korrekt zu ermitteln?


----------



## Geheimagent (7. September 2015)

Da kam ja doch schon Einiges zusammen. Dann werd ich mich mal nach nem breiten Lenker umschauen und ihn, falls nötig, kürzen. Scheint mir auch die sinnvollste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Tomak (7. September 2015)

Das ist sicher sinnvoll....aber bitte in kleinen Schritten  

Grüße
Badmick


----------



## duc-748S (7. September 2015)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Aber an einem Komplettrad ist erstmal raten angesagt, messen ist da echt nicht einfach.
> 
> Rise und (Back-)Sweep passen bei mir, ein wenig breiter könnte der Lenker schon sein, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich auf
> der Straße bzw. beim XC auch mit 620mm wunderbar zurechtkomme.
> ...



Also zumindest bei meinen bisherigen Rädern waren die verbauten Teile immer angegeben ... 

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTBLA (7. September 2015)

Geheimagent schrieb:


> Da kam ja doch schon Einiges zusammen. Dann werd ich mich mal nach nem breiten Lenker umschauen und ihn, falls nötig, kürzen. Scheint mir auch die sinnvollste Lösung zu sein.



Am Besten vor dem kürzen verschiedene Breiten mit Schraubgriffen testen. Das überstehende Stück kann mann immer noch abschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. September 2015)

Und: breiterer Lenker>>>kürzerer Vorbau!

Sonst wird das Rad zu lang.

Fahre am Enduro mit 720mm und bin froh, dass ich noch entspannt durch Engstellen komme 

Grüße


----------



## Udo_B. (7. September 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Um erstmal die Titel-Frage zu beantworten _*"Vor- und Nachteile Lenker":*_
> Mit Lenker geht Fahrradfahren einfach besser.



Geht auch ohne


----------



## RetroRider (7. September 2015)

Mehr Hebel = mehr Kraft aber weniger Weg. Mit dem schmaleren Lenker kannst du schnellere bzw. größere Lenkbewegungen machen. Das Argument "mehr Kontrolle" bedeutet teilweise einfach weniger Möglichkeiten, bei der Kontrolle Fehler zu machen, also zu stark einzulenken. 
Ein breiter Lenker gehört in einen Vorbau mit breitem Klemmkopf. Die 08/15-Vorbauten von Komplettbikes fangen bei mir schon bei 620mm mit Knarzen an.
Für mich persönlich ist ca. 680mm optimal. 720mm ist schon fast zu breit. Am Stadtrad fahre ich derzeit 560mm - geht auch.


----------



## --- (8. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mit einem breiten Lenker bleibste halt auch mehr im Gestrüpp hängen. Deshalb bin ich persönlich von 800 wieder auf 720 runter.


Wegen den 40mm pro Seite bleibst du jetzt weniger am Gestrüpp hängen?


----------



## xyzHero (8. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Wegen den 40mm pro Seite bleibst du jetzt weniger am Gestrüpp hängen?



Je nach trail sind 80mm Welten. Bei mir hat es sich auf dem Enduro jetzt bei 750mm eingependelt. Trotzdem gibt es berschieden Stellen wo die Bäume so dicht nebeneinander stehen das man hängen bleibt. 2cm weniger und es würde passen.
Am DH hab ich 800.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## siq (8. September 2015)

Bedenken sollte man auch noch dass die Lenkkräfte je nach rotierender Masse, Nachlauf und Vorbauten auch noch unterschiedlich ausfallen. zB. : ein leichtes 26er Vorderrad braucht deutlich weniger Lenkkraft als ein schwereres 29er Trail Vorderrad für den gleichen Lenkeinschlag. Ergo kann das mit einem längeren Hebel bzw. Lenker wieder kompensiert werden. Aber auch da ist es eine Geschmackssache. Wobei es dann sicher schon eher weniger Spass machen dürfte, mit einem 29er Tourenbike einen Trail mit 540mm Lenker runter zu donnern.


----------



## Jierdan (8. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Wegen den 40mm pro Seite bleibst du jetzt weniger am Gestrüpp hängen?


Leider ja. Ziemliches Unterholz hier. Grade im Sommer. Jetzt Richtung Herbst kommt wieder der Prügel dran:




(jaja, ich weiß, Leitungen kürzen^^)


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2015)

Aus eigener Erfahrung als nichtmal 1,70m Stöpsel mit einem S-Rahmen: (weit) unter 760mm am Enduro möchte ich nicht mehr gehen, drüber ist allerdings für mich auch schon zu breit. Beim Aufbau meines Enduro-Hardtails habe ich anfangs den beim Fully mitgelieferten Lenker mit ca 720mm montiert... gruselig, seltsames Gefühl auf den Trails. Habe dann auch dort gewechselt.

Je mehr das Rad allerdings auf Strecke denn auf bergab ausgelegt ist, desto schmaler darf der Lenker auch wieder werden. Allzu effizient ist die Sitzposition bei so breitem Lenker dann nämlich nicht gerade. Am XC-Hardtail käme ich nicht auf Idee, so einen breiten Lenker zu montieren, da langen dann auch die 640-700mm. Drunter hab ich ehrlich gesagt an einem echten MTB noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Wegen den 40mm pro Seite bleibst du jetzt weniger am Gestrüpp hängen?



Aber hallo!
Ich bleibe auf bekannten Trails mit 800 mm an manchen Stellen deutlich öfter/leichter hängen als mit 765 mm. Und das sind grad mal 1.75 cm pro Seite. 4 cm pro Seite sind en Haufen Holz!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. September 2015)

Auf was für Trails fahrt ihr denn ich bin noch nie mit dem Lenker (785mm bei allen meinen Bikes) irgendwo hänge geblieben und fahre so ziemlich jede Art von Trail die man hier in den Alpen so findet. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2015)

Das ich hängen geblieben bin, war auch ein bischen Dummheit. Das ist doch im Grunde wie im Auto wenn es ein Bus ist muss man sich an die andere Breite erst gewöhnen und dann gehts.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. September 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Auf was für Trails fahrt ihr denn ich bin noch nie mit dem Lenker (785mm bei allen meinen Bikes) irgendwo hänge geblieben und fahre so ziemlich jede Art von Trail die man hier in den Alpen so findet. ..



Die, die es so in der direkten Umgebung gibt... In den Alpen hab ich da eher weniger Probleme. Aber auf den Hometrails im Zürcher Unterland gibt es durchaus zwei/drei Engstellen zwischen Bäumen. Da macht sich auch ein kleiner Unterschied bemerkbar. Ging es früher ohne Auffälligkeit vorbei, gab es mit 800 mm halt mal nen kurzen Schlag.
Ab gesehen davon müssen es auch nicht immer Engstellen sein. Es reicht ja schon, dass die beste Line es erfordert nah an Bäume zu kommen. Und da macht die Lenkerbreite auch wieder einen Unterschied. Mit dem Bus/Auto-Vergleich kann ich mich auch nicht recht anfreunden. Auch wenn du dich an den Bus gewöhnt hast kommst du mit Auto trotzdem noch besser und entspannter durch den Verkehr. Darum geht es doch.
Jeder muss eben für sich die richtige Breite finden. Ich bleibe erstmal bei den 800 mm am Enduro, da die Vorteil überwiegen und die 2/3-Stellen wo es mir nun mehr Probleme bereitet fahr ich einfach zu selten, als dass sie eine Kürzung rechtfertigen. ABER: es gibt sie!


----------



## marcel_wob (10. September 2015)

Wenn ich mal 15-20Jahre zurück denke (man, bin ich alt), da haben wir uns die Lenker alle 14 Tage noch kürzer gesägt, weil es "kompakt" ist und man auch auf schmalen Wegen überall durch kam (... und in der Fußgängerzone niemand mitnimmt .. hehe).

Wenn ich so nen alten Lenker aus der Kiste nehme, bräuchte ich heute fast zwei davon um "fahrbare" Länge zu erreichen.

Alles Geschmackssache eben


----------



## everywhere.local (10. September 2015)

Das ist mehr Physik als Geschmackssache ab nem gewissen Punkt.
Übrigens finde ich das "Hängenbleiben-Argument" ziemlich... sorry... dämlich.


----------



## Black-Under (10. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das ist mehr Physik als Geschmackssache ab nem gewissen Punkt.
> Übrigens finde ich das "Hängenbleiben-Argument" ziemlich... sorry... dämlich.


Nun wie schon geschrieben eigentlich sollte das nur am Anfang passieren. Aber wenn die Wege so schmal sind dass der Lenker nicht mehr durchpasst.....hmm 
Bei mir in der Gegend fällt mir keiner ein.


----------



## RetroRider (10. September 2015)

Bitte:



Und das ist nicht die engste Stelle auf dem Trail. Die engste Stelle ist aber weniger fotogen, deswegen hab ich die nicht geknipst. Ist am Rangierbahnhof München Nord, bei den Fasanerietrails. Hat ja nicht Jede/r das Glück, in den Alpen zu wohnen. Oder Lust und Zeit, mit dem Auto zum Fahrradfahren zu fahren.
Mir persönlich ist das auch aufgefallen, daß man mit breiterem Lenker lernt, das Bike schräg zu legen um Bäumen auszuweichen, oder die Front kurz anzulupfen um durch enge Durchbrüche durchzukommen.


----------



## scratch_a (10. September 2015)

Es gibt bei uns oder in der fränkischen Schweiz auch genügend Stellen, wo man sich mit schmalem Lenker leichter tut bzw. überhaupt erst möglich ist, durch zu kommen. Aber deswegen würde ich nicht auf meine 760mm verzichten wollen. Notfalls muss ich eben da das Rad durch schieben.


----------



## xyzHero (10. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das ist mehr Physik als Geschmackssache ab nem gewissen Punkt.
> Übrigens finde ich das "Hängenbleiben-Argument" ziemlich... sorry... dämlich.



Fühl dich eingeladen nach Koblenz zu kommen. Da kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif 3 trails nennen wo du mit einem Lenker > 740mm probleme bekommst.
Eine Schlüsselstelle würde ich sogar direkt eine schwierigkeisstufe aufstufen.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Fühl dich eingeladen nach Koblenz zu kommen. Da kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif 3 trails nennen wo du mit einem Lenker > 740mm probleme bekommst.
> Eine Schlüsselstelle würde ich sogar direkt eine schwierigkeisstufe aufstufen.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


eine Stelle rechtfertigt es natürlich total mit nem beschissenen Lenker zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> eine Stelle rechtfertigt es natürlich total mit nem beschissenen Lenker zu fahren



ganz ehrlich - wenn ich da regelmäßig durchkäme und ich nur wegen meinem beschissenen Lenker absteigen muss: Jo, sicher!


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2015)

jeder, wie er mag


----------



## xyzHero (11. September 2015)

Besser sollte immer im Kontext des anwendungsbereichs gesehen werden. 
@bastifunbiker
Warum fährst du keinen 2000mm Lenker?
Nach der Logik ist doch breiter = besser?


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2015)

Bin mit meinem 800er Lenker auch schon hängen geblieben (ebenfalls ZH Unterland Hometrailz  und deswegegen gestürzt.
Trotzdem würd ich den Lenker auf keinen Fall kürzen wollen.

Was mir zudem aufgefallen ist gegen über deinem schmäleren, habe ich das Gefühl meine Atmung ist besser mit dem breiten Lenker, da die Haltung brustoffener ist oder so. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2015)

@RetroRider 
sonst mal das Beil oder die Motorsäge anwenden ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## RetroRider (11. September 2015)

Mit einem längeren Vorbau hat man doch auch mehr Hebel und damit mehr Kontrolle, oder? Warum lautet das Motto beim Lenker "wer hat den längsten" und beim Vorbau "wer hat den kürzesten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (11. September 2015)

Mit einem längeren Vorbau lenkst Du später weil er weiter vorne beim vorderrad ist, möglicherweise bereits vor der Achse.
So ist die Steuerung etwas weniger direkt als mit einem kurzen Vorbau. 
So kommt mir jedenfalls der Unterschied vor, wenn ich mal mit dem mal dem anderen Bike unterwegs bin.
Ausprobieren... ist irgend wie auch schwerig zum den Unterschied zu beschreiben.

cheers
ron


----------



## RetroRider (11. September 2015)

Ja, eben. Mit dem kürzeren Lenker lenkt man auch direkter und nervöser. So wie's aussieht, wird das einmal als Vorteil und einmal als Nachteil dargestellt - je nach Marketing-Bedürfnis.


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2015)

Direkter ist nicht = nervöser.
Easy jedem seine Vorbau und Lenkerbreite die Er oder Sie mag.
Die Fixifahrer moegens meist sehr kurz.

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Besser sollte immer im Kontext des anwendungsbereichs gesehen werden.
> @bastifunbiker
> Warum fährst du keinen 2000mm Lenker?
> Nach der Logik ist doch breiter = besser?


warum schreibst du nicht jeden Buchstaben in einer anderen Farben?
Nach deiner Logik ist doch schwachsinniger = besser?

Und wenn du mich schon von wegen Kontext und Anwendungsbereich volllabern musst, dann ließ doch bitte wenigstens den ersten Post


----------



## xyzHero (11. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> warum schreibst du nicht jeden Buchstaben in einer anderen Farben?
> Nach deiner Logik ist doch schwachsinniger = besser?
> 
> Und wenn du mich schon von wegen Kontext und Anwendungsbereich volllabern musst, dann ließ doch bitte wenigstens den ersten Post



Du hast gewonnen.


----------



## --- (12. September 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht die engste Stelle auf dem Trail


Die Bäumchen da? Das ist total einfach. Da muß man halt einen Moment etwas schräg durchfahren oder eine kleine Lenkbewegung machen. Da kenne ich viel haarigere Stellen. Schmale Brücken auf denen man links und rechts nur ein paar cm Platz zum Geländer hat.
Ich finds halt auch etwas übertrieben wegen ein paar Engstellen, die man vermtl. mit ausgefuchster Fahrtechnik durchfahren könnte, gleich einen schmaleren Lenker zu montieren. Aber okay....



xyzHero schrieb:


> Warum fährst du keinen 2000mm Lenker?
> Nach der Logik ist doch breiter = besser?



Naja, irgendwann ist halt auch mal Schluß. Bei dir wird ja auch irgendwann mal Schluß mit Kürzen sein, oder? Breiter als 785mm möchte ich es persönlich z.b. nicht haben.


----------



## xyzHero (12. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Die Bäumchen da? Das ist total einfach. Da muß man halt einen Moment etwas schräg durchfahren oder eine kleine Lenkbewegung machen. Da kenne ich viel haarigere Stellen. Schmale Brücken auf denen man links und rechts nur ein paar cm Platz zum Geländer hat.
> Ich finds halt auch etwas übertrieben wegen ein paar Engstellen, die man vermtl. mit ausgefuchster Fahrtechnik durchfahren könnte, gleich einen schmaleren Lenker zu montieren. Aber okay....
> 
> 
> ...



In meinen anderen Beiträgen hab ich ja schon gesagt, dass ich selbst 750mm und auch 800mm fahren.
Angepasst an meinen Einsatzbereich.
Die Frage an bastifunbiker war rhetorisch zu verstehen. Kam aber wohl nicht so an.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## RetroRider (12. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finds halt auch etwas übertrieben wegen ein paar Engstellen, die man vermtl. mit ausgefuchster Fahrtechnik durchfahren könnte, gleich einen schmaleren Lenker zu montieren. Aber okay....
> [...]


Sehe ich auch so. Es ging darum daß jemand generell geleugnet hat daß ein breiter Lenker eher mal hängen bleibt als ein schmaler Lenker.
Gründe für schmaleren Lenker wären, daß es kein Nachteil ist, daß es noch nicht verboten ist, und daß der alte schmale Lenker noch nicht ersetzt werden muss.
Die Bikes sind ja im Lauf der Zeit immer länger geworden, und die Vorbauten dementspr. immer kürzer. Das ist schlecht für den Wendekreis aber gut bergab. Damit das Lenkverhalten nicht zu nervös wird, braucht man beim kurzen Vorbau tatsächlich einen langen Lenker. Ich hab zum Glück noch Rahmen, wo ein langer Vorbau passt.


----------



## Jierdan (14. September 2015)

Was mir gestern zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, ist dieses Problem: beim 800er drehe ich das Handgelenk unbequem nach außen. Deutet das auf einen zu langen Rahmen hin?  Gibts wirklich breite Lenker mit mehr Backsweep als 8°?


----------



## siq (14. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts wirklich breite Lenker mit mehr Backsweep als 8°?


Syntace bietet die meisten ihrer Lenker wahlweise mit 8° oder 12° Backsweep an. Allerdings sind die max. 780mm breit (alle kürzbar). Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob 780mm für Dich "breit" bzw. "breit genug sind".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was mir gestern zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, ist dieses Problem: beim 800er drehe ich das Handgelenk unbequem nach außen. Deutet das auf einen zu langen Rahmen hin?  Gibts wirklich breite Lenker mit mehr Backsweep als 8°?


also ich empfinde selbst 6° backsweep schon als relativ viel... sicher, dass du mehr als 8 willst?
Wenn du die Ellenbogen nach aussen bringst, relativiert sich das doch wieder.

//edit:
ich seh gerade... schau mal meinen Avatar an. mein Lenker auf diesem Bike hat hat 785 mm width, 8° rearward, 4° upward. An der Stelle habe ich versucht einen Kompromiss aus relativ entspannter und sicherer Position zu finden. Also etwas, das man über lange Zeit fahren kann. Bei aggressiver Fahrweise liege ich deutlich flacher über dem Bike. Dann stell dir mal bitte obrige Grafik dazu vor... bei 12° Backsweep


----------



## Jierdan (14. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> also ich empfinde selbst 6° backsweep schon als relativ viel... sicher, dass du mehr als 8 willst?
> Wenn du die Ellenbogen nach aussen bringst, relativiert sich das doch wieder




ich müsste es halt mal ausprobieren. Aktuell hab ich 7° Backsweep. Bergab, in der "attack-position" oder wie das neudeutsch heißt ist das auch kein Problem, aber beim pedalieren zum Trail isses anstrengend, teilweise greife ich nun innerhalb der Bremsen, um eine angenehme Position zu finden


----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ich müsste es halt mal ausprobieren. Aktuell hab ich 7° Backsweep. Bergab, in der "attack-position" oder wie das neudeutsch heißt ist das auch kein Problem, aber beim pedalieren zum Trail isses anstrengend, teilweise greife ich nun innerhalb der Bremsen, um eine angenehme Position zu finden


Beim Hochfahren auf selbigem Bike (siehe meinen editierten Post oben) habe ich das aber auch. Also auf Asphalt beispielsweise, wo man versucht entspannt zu fahren. Da erwische ich mich, wie ich nur 1 Hand am Lenker habe und mich zurücklehne. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass die gebückte Haltung auf dem Enduro bei langen, untechnischen uphills für mich auf Dauer einfach anstrengender als das Pedalieren ist und eben den Vorteil nicht herzaubert


----------



## osbow (15. September 2015)

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren 12° Backsweep. Immer wenn ich andere Räder probe fahre, merke ich den Vorteil von dem "krummen" Lenker. Bei den anderen Rädern ist die unergonomische Position der Handgelenke direkt spürbar. Vor allem bei breiten Lenkern. Gefühlt habe ich mehr Kontrolle durch die 12° Backsweep. Fahre nun seit einem halben Jahr ein Syntace in 780 mm, davor einen in 740 mm Breite.


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. September 2015)

Ich fahre seit knapp 1 Jahr Lenker zwischen 770 - 780mm (je nachdem wie gut meine Kürzungsversuche sind).
Rise 25mm, 8 back / 5 upsweep. Damit fahre ich Touren (EN, FR) ohne Probleme an den Gelenken oder Händen.
Lenker im Bereich von 740 / 750mm empfinde ich mittlerweile als "unfahrbar". Breitere Lenker vermitteln mir mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. September 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon seit Jahren 12° Backsweep. Immer wenn ich andere Räder probe fahre, merke ich den Vorteil von dem "krummen" Lenker. Bei den anderen Rädern ist die unergonomische Position der Handgelenke direkt spürbar. Vor allem bei breiten Lenkern. Gefühlt habe ich mehr Kontrolle durch die 12° Backsweep. Fahre nun seit einem halben Jahr ein Syntace in 780 mm, davor einen in 740 mm Breite.


Naja im Prinzip wie ich meinte: Es kommt wohl stark darauf an, wie tief man über dem Bike hängt


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich empfehle was zw. 760 und 800 mm - rein aus Prinzip



Ich lang mir jedesmal an den Kopf, wenn ich Leuten begegne, die im Wald & Wiesenbetrieb mit derart breiten Lenkern unterwegs sind. Speziell bei den Mädels oder schmaleren Kollegen. Dazu evtl. noch mit etwas zu kurzen Armen ausgestattet. Beugen sie dann noch etwas die Ellbogen, liegen sie aufgespannt fast komplett auf dem Bike.

Im Downhill-Bereich und bei (richtigem) Trail-orientiertem Einsatz mag das noch Sinn machen.
Aber für den Rest? Wohl kaum.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2015)

Für Marathon und ähnliches macht ein breiter Lenker natürlich keinen Sinn. Behauptet ja auch keiner (hoffe ich). Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass alle hier im Thread tatsächlich auch von AM/Enduro/Trail reden, wie es der OP auch angefragt hatte.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. September 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ich lang mir jedesmal an den Kopf, wenn ich Leuten begegne, die im Wald & Wiesenbetrieb mit derart breiten Lenkern unterwegs sind. Speziell bei den Mädels oder schmaleren Kollegen. Dazu evtl. noch mit etwas zu kurzen Armen ausgestattet. Beugen sie dann noch etwas die Ellbogen, liegen sie aufgespannt fast komplett auf dem Bike.
> 
> Im Downhill-Bereich und bei (richtigem) Trail-orientiertem Einsatz mag das noch Sinn machen.
> Aber für den Rest? Wohl kaum.


Bei solchen "Beiträgen" lang ich mir jedes mal an den Kopf.
Lies doch mal den ersten Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (23. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt gerade einen 810mm breiten Lenker mit 40mm Vorbau montier.
Muss sagen im Vergleich zu 735mm und 50 mm Vorbau vorher, ist es extrem geil zu fahren.

Alle Lenkbewegungen werden direkter eingeleitet und ich sitzt deutlich kompkater und für mich auch bequemer am Rad.
Bei steilen Anstiegen steigt mein Vorderrad auch nicht mehr so leicht.

Werde jetzt mal unterschiedlich Griffweiten testen, wollte ursprünglich auf max. 780mm gehen.
Nur war der Lange recht günstig.

Für mich ist der Fall klar, breiter ist besser.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. September 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gerade einen 810mm breiten Lenker mit 40mm Vorbau montier.
> Muss sagen im Vergleich zu 735mm und 50 mm Vorbau vorher, ist es extrem geil zu fahren.
> 
> Alle Lenkbewegungen werden direkter eingeleitet und ich sitzt deutlich kompkater und für mich auch bequemer am Rad.
> ...


jetzt noch Hörnchen montieren und der Hängenbleibeunfall ist vorprogrammiert   

Was fährst du? dieses "Enduro" ?


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> jetzt noch Hörnchen montieren und der Hängenbleibeunfall ist vorprogrammiert
> 
> Was fährst du? dieses "Enduro" ?



Ich weiß nicht genau wie man das nennt was ich fahre.

Eigentlich alles, außer Bikeparks.
Steil Bergauf und ab, technische und flowige Trails.
Meist aber relativ gut ausgeschnittene Strecken, wo die Lenkerbreite egal ist.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. September 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie man das nennt was ich fahre.
> 
> Eigentlich alles, außer Bikeparks.
> Steil Bergauf und ab, technische und flowige Trails.
> Meist aber relativ gut ausgeschnittene Strecken, wo die Lenkerbreite egal ist.


Also Mountainbike! 
Joa. Na wenns passt, ist es doch super. Dachte nur vielleicht, dass es doch eeetwas zu breit ist, wenn du viel bergauf fährst. Aber wenns passt, dann passts!


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Also Mountainbike!
> Joa. Na wenns passt, ist es doch super. Dachte nur vielleicht, dass es doch eeetwas zu breit ist, wenn du viel bergauf fährst. Aber wenns passt, dann passts!



Ja, genau so heißt das.
Mir ist nur kein neumodernes Wort dafür eingefallen.

Dachte auch, es sei übertrieben, aber kürzen kann man immer noch, deshalb ist es ein so breiter Lenker geworden.

Ich werde einfach die Griffe auf 780mm positionieren und fahren.
Geht ja zum Glück einfach mir Schraubgriffen.


----------

